# four peppercorn pastrami



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I picked up a corned beef brisket to smoke. I soaked the brisket in fresh water changing the water several times to avoid saltiness. No extra salt was added during the seasoning process. After applying a thin coat of dijon mustard I rubbed the brisket liberally with a coarse grind of black, white, pink, and green peppercorns, as well as coriander. 





















I smoked it using cherry wood at 250 degrees for approx six hours until an internal temperature of 185 degrees was reached.










pastrami on rye sammiches: caremalized onions, dill pickles, meunster cheese, dijon and mayo.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yum


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Extremely Wicked! I like the way you are eating. Where did the peppercorn blend come from?


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

Man that looks GOOOOD!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great, i did one last week with a recipe from paymaster which is basicly the same as yours and it was great.... now im hungry !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Peixaria said:


> Extremely Wicked! I like the way you are eating. Where did the peppercorn blend come from?


It's called Tone's pepporcorn melange, the coriander was added out of the spice rack. I use this pepper blend in place of black pepper in each of my pepper mills. Here is a link to the product, should be able to find at grocers or super walmart.

http://www.amazon.com/Tone-Tones-Peppercorn-Melange-7-50-Ounce/dp/B004U8S9BA/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364683329&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=tone%27s+pepporcorn+melange


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Rick, looks great! I know you said no salt added to the rub. Could you still get some of the salt flavor from the meat after soaking? I like a little salt.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Besides the cost of a jar, what is the difference between it and regular black peppercorns? Is it more for eye candy than taste? I can't afford the four type pretty ones.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Sudshunter, just saw the one paymaster did, hell this looks like a double post after seeing that one, glad yours was good as well. Now I just em to go back on sale...

Bigfisherman, It seemed about right on the salt to me, have talked recently with someone that didn't soak at all, he said it was pretty much inedible to him, told him to cut it up with some taters and make hash... I gave the neighbor some and he still thought the pastrami was saltier than the Canadian Bacon I had given him a couple days prior and it was cured in a wet brine for 12 days.

Wd, to me the blend has a little more "full" flavor, dunno how to describe it just a little more complex, can really smell the difference when you put quite a bit into a spice grinder. Dunno why amazon is so expensive, only a couple dollars more than peppercorns at walmart, maybe 6.99 instead of 4.99? something like that...

Rick

found this info on peppercorns:
http://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-deal-with-green-blac-93231


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been making my pastrami almost the same way but I'll soak mine for two days changing the water every 6 hours or so then sit in the frig for two days uncovered to dry then season it and back to the frig for three more days uncovered drying . On the smoker for 6hrs , stocked up on the reduced price brisket after patties day.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What did you get the reduced brisket for if I might ask? I need to know what a good price is so I'll know how many to buy. Thanks O Shin Rin.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man the sandwiches look fantastic.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay......I'm drooling now.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't remember right now but I think it was like a 1/3 off


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

WNCRick said:


> It's called Tone's pepporcorn melange, the coriander was added out of the spice rack. I use this pepper blend in place of black pepper in each of my pepper mills. Here is a link to the product, should be able to find at grocers or super walmart.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tone-Tones-Peppercorn-Melange-7-50-Ounce/dp/B004U8S9BA/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364683329&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=tone%27s+pepporcorn+melange


Looks good, I am a fan of the Tones spice catalogue. I have been bulk ordering regular black corns. I think I will try this. The other Tones spice that I find to my liking is the Seafood seasoning. I think it is a Salmon seasoning. Almost completely Lemon Rhind, Dill and Garlic Salt. Super on baked Fish or as an Olive oil Dipper for fresh baked bread. Try It if you can find it!


----------

